# West Park Hospital, Epsom Cluster, Surrey.



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

*West Park Hospital, Epsom Cluster, Surrey -part 1*

Some history.....

http://www.countyasylums.com/mentalasylums/westpark01.htm

A thoroughly enjoyable visit with *Immortal Owl*. A big thanks goes out to him for his invaluable knowledge 

*Kirkbride* -sorry that you missed this one. Pleased to hear that you're okay though.

On with the photos!

















































































Some more to follow later. I hope that you found these interesting


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

*West Park Hospital, Epsom Cluster, Surrey -part 2*

A few more for all you good people.....














































































































More in a few mos.....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

*West Park Hospital, Epsom Cluster, Surrey -part 3*






















































































Getting closer to the end now.....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

*West Park Hospital, Epsom Cluster, Surrey -part 4*






















































A _few_ shots of the *Padded Seclusion Room* are on their way.....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

*West Park Hospital, Epsom Cluster, Surrey -part 5*






































































Last selection to follow shortly.....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

*West Park Hospital, Epsom Cluster, Surrey -part 6*










































































































































































Was a great day, spent in good company. Thanks to *Immortal Owl* for driving. That Wimpy wasn't as bad as I thought it would be!!! 

I'm sure that Immortal Owl will pop up some of his pics at some stage -come on ol' man -chop chop!

Sorry about the amount of pics -so much to see -a one off visit for me. All in all, I perhaps went rather "snap happy", clocking up some 1,200 pics all told :twitcy:
Thanks for looking and well done if you made it to the end!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello L.B. Well I did make to the end mate and what a set of pictures they are, The place is absolutely massive and a lot of it reminds me of the set off a Horror Movie. I specially liked the photos with the hoovers standing in the middle of the room. You must have spent an awful long time in the building and grounds mate. Well done an Urbex classic.


----------



## mr_bones (Mar 4, 2009)

Excellent stuff as Always LB, glad you got to see a good variety - including admin which I havn't been in yet.

Great photos.


----------



## vmlopes (Mar 4, 2009)

ooohhh, padded cell....missed this one on my recent visit.........nice set of photos


----------



## chelle (Mar 4, 2009)

*Amazing*

When you "do" a place,you really do it big stylee.......hats off fella,this is amazing.Our trip was cut short but I saw some good stuff too...well done.

Stu


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

norwich canary said:


> Hello L.B. Well I did make to the end mate and what a set of pictures they are, The place is absolutely massive and a lot of it reminds me of the set off a Horror Movie. I specially liked the photos with the hoovers standing in the middle of the room. You must have spent an awful long time in the building and grounds mate. Well done an Urbex classic.



Hi NC -thank you for your comments 

It is rather a large Hospital. To me, the layout is part Echelon (all Ward buildings are connected by corridors), part Colony (none of the Ward buildings are connected together, from what we could make-out).
The architecture outside reminded me of Severalls, with the large divided sash windows, low roof pitches, red brickwork, and large roof overhang.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> Excellent stuff as Always LB, glad you got to see a good variety - including admin which I havn't been in yet.
> 
> Great photos.



Thanking you once again for your comments Sir! 

Regarding the Administartion building -we almost didn't get to see it either -until an eagle-eyed Immortal Owl spotted the obvious! 

Feel free to PM me, should you need pointers


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

vmlopes said:


> ooohhh, padded cell....missed this one on my recent visit.........nice set of photos



Ta vmlopes 

If it wasn't for Immortal Owl's expert knowledge, I too would have missed it!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks very much Stu -your comments are much appreciated  We had a good innings here, despite things getting-off to a wobbly start!  Even so, we must have covered at most, half the site at a guess.


----------



## iwaniwan (Mar 4, 2009)

some good angles there  nice report, theres no need to sorry for large number of photos it is always a pleasure to visit/watch WP


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks IwanIwan 

To be honest, I usually struggle to choose which ones to leave out!


----------



## King Al (Mar 5, 2009)

Excellent selection their LB! some really cool pics really like the shot of the old light switch


----------



## ImmortalOwl (Mar 5, 2009)

Good stuff mate! Considering how the day started it could all have been a bit different...but we saw all the good stuff without incident


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 5, 2009)

King Al said:


> Excellent selection their LB! some really cool pics really like the shot of the old light switch



Thanks KA


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 5, 2009)

ImmortalOwl said:


> Good stuff mate! Considering how the day started it could all have been a bit different...but we saw all the good stuff without incident



Ta Chief -it did start out with me getting that sinking feeling. Thank goodness for a rare moment of inspiration!  Thanks again for your expert Tour Guiding skills -a bit disappointed that no multi-lingual headset was provided though!!! 

How much do you think we covered -I would guess about half the Site?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 5, 2009)

P.s. -Immortal Owl -still waiting to see some of your pics!


----------



## Sectionate (Mar 5, 2009)

You got the full tour then :thumb

And those strait jackets


----------



## frantastic (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for posting


----------



## ImmortalOwl (Mar 6, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> P.s. -Immortal Owl -still waiting to see some of your pics!



Yeah, we saw about half of it...if not for the runaround in the morning we could have seen more.

As I've got no computer at mo piccies will be a while in coming!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 6, 2009)

Sectionate said:


> You got the full tour then :thumb
> 
> And those strait jackets



Thanks S8 -was pleased with what I saw 

Immortal Owl and I had a discussion about the Straight Jackets -trying to work-out how the Patient's arms would have been restrained (no sleeves). We could only presume that their arms would have been folded up against their chests?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 6, 2009)

frantastic said:


> Awesome! Thanks for posting



You are most welcome!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 6, 2009)

ImmortalOwl said:


> Yeah, we saw about half of it...if not for the runaround in the morning we could have seen more.
> 
> As I've got no computer at mo piccies will be a while in coming!



Ah yes, the start of our day was accompanied by that great soundtrack "if I had a hammer" 
Ah, that old excuse eh? 

No probs -sure your pics will be worth the wait -something about "quality over quantity"?


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 6, 2009)

Good stuff - I live just down the road from this place and never really even knew it was there. Must see if I can have a nose about....Great pics though. Well done!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 6, 2009)

godzilla73 said:


> Good stuff - I live just down the road from this place and never really even knew it was there. Must see if I can have a nose about....Great pics though. Well done!



Many thanks! 

In me own opinion, definitely work a look (especially if you live so close!) 

Should you need any info, feel free to drop me a PM


----------



## tucker (Mar 13, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks S8 -was pleased with what I saw
> 
> Immortal Owl and I had a discussion about the Straight Jackets -trying to work-out how the Patient's arms would have been restrained (no sleeves). We could only presume that their arms would have been folded up against their chests?



I can't see the photos of the strait jackets because my computer is poop!
But did you get into the stores near the water tower?
There was a mint, clean strait jacket attached to some weird chair. Went back yesterday and its gone


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 13, 2009)

tucker said:


> I can't see the photos of the strait jackets because my computer is poop!
> But did you get into the stores near the water tower?
> There was a mint, clean strait jacket attached to some weird chair. Went back yesterday and its gone


I'm no expert but are you sure that they are indeed methods of restraint? When I saw them, I figured that they weren't due to the missing arms. If anyone is an expert, do enlighten the rest of us.


----------



## tucker (Mar 13, 2009)

The one i saw was fitted on the chair and designed for the chair so i guess its purpose was some kind of restraint. Typically, i didn't take a photo . ill have a look next, im sure theres more kicking about


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 13, 2009)

tucker said:


> The one i saw was fitted on the chair and designed for the chair so i guess its purpose was some kind of restraint. Typically, i didn't take a photo . ill have a look next, im sure theres more kicking about


A wild guess but maybe it acted as some kind of cover for the chair? Someone needs to research strait jackets and see if there were indeed any without arms.


----------



## frantastic (Mar 20, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> *West Park Hospital, Epsom Cluster, Surrey -part 1*
> 
> Some history.....
> 
> ...




Hiya

Er, sorry for my ignorance...but what is that white garment like thing in the pictures? I'm thinking straight jacket but I'm not 100%.

Thanks

Fran


----------



## vmlopes (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes you are correct there are two staight jackets shown there......


----------



## v-w-chick (Sep 15, 2009)

*wooohooo wot a great report, a nice load of pics is just wot i like to see 

gives u a feel for it all, and see all parts and whether to go or not, i defo wanna, gunna have to b a train trip day lol.

thanks for sharing loved it 

kelly*


----------



## tommo (Sep 15, 2009)

i really like the basement shots and the service tunnels with the pipes in, i did go under to have a look when we went but didnt go to far and didnt take any pics, nice collection of pics though


----------

